# Signature Dish: Pork Wellington



## JohnT

Here is my signature dish. It is a lot easier than it sounds..

Pork Wellington: 

1) Season and quickly sear 1 pork tenderloin in a frying pan under high heat (just brown the outside). Pull loin out the pan and refrigerate. 

2) place 4 - 6 large portabello mushrooms into a food processor and blitz it until it is a paste. Place mushroom puree into the same frying pan, add some salt and pepper, and simmer untill almost like a puddy. the object of the game here is to simmer off most of the mushroom water. Allow mushroom puree to cool. 

3) take a large sheet of plastic wrap. Lay wrap out on you counter. Place a layer of parma ham over the plastic wrap. Make the layer such that it will be big enough to wrap around the pork loin. 5 or 6 thin slices should do it. 

4) spead your mushroom puree evenly over the layer of parma ham. Give the mushroom puree a light dusting of salt an pepper (to taste). 

5) Take out you loin. Smear loin with a light coating of ordinary mustard.

6) Place loin (slightly off center) ontop of the mushroom puree. Using the plastic wrap as a tool, roll the whole "parma ham/mushroom" blanket around the tenderloin. Please note: the plastic wrap should be used to more easily wrap the loin and should not be part of the final product. Please do not leave the plastic wrap in the dish. You should end up with a parma ham covered "log".

7) Refrigerate for a minimum of 30 minutes or for as long as you need to. All of the above steps can be performed a day in ahead of time. I usually tightly wrap the "log" with plastic wrap to prevent further drying out. 

8) when ready, preheat oven to 450. remove the log from the fridge. Remove the plastic wrap. Roll the log in puff pastry, sealing off the two ends. Coat the outside in a beaten egg wash. bake at 450 for 10minutes, then lower the heat to 350. cook until internal temperature is 125. (this should be about another 25-30 minutes). 

9) carve and enjoy. 


Side dishs: 

take whole button mushrooms, shalots, salt, pepper, cover and simmer them for 1-2 hours in red wine. remove the mushrooms, strain the remaining liquid, put liquid back in the pan and reduce until it is a thin "sauce" consistancy. 

Any long grain / wild rice (uncle ben's is good) 

buttered asparagus.

plating: Apply small amount of sauce to plate, add carved wellington, add mushrooms, rice, asparagus.

enjoy.


----------



## countrygirl

johnt this sounds delicious...pork tenderloin is a mainstay with our family. this would be some extra effort, but would be great for a special occasion!
usually i just coat it heavy in cavender's seasoning salt, wrap it in bacon, wrap tightly with aluminum foil and put on traeger grill at 300* for 3hr. very juicy and tender


----------



## JohnT

That sounds great!. Much quicker and less work than a Wellington and let's face it... EVERYTHING is better with bacon!


----------



## countrygirl

JohnT said:


> That sounds great!. Much quicker and less work than a Wellington and let's face it... EVERYTHING is better with bacon!



u r right john, everything is better with bacon, lol...
seriously, the traeger grill has been great for us. it's more of a smoker than a grill. it uses wood pellets and is electric. u can crank up the temp. for burgers or turn it down for larger/long cooking cuts. i like it best because i can walk off and leave it...not have to stand over it...especially in the heat we're having now. >100* heat indexes for the next week


----------



## JohnT

God bless air conditioning!


----------



## countrygirl

JohnT said:


> God bless air conditioning!



amen, and i'm serious, i mean that...


----------

